# Insurance can drop you for driving Uber?



## PartTimeNOLA

So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.

Is this true? How would they find out?

Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


----------



## Ubernic

PartTimeNOLA said:


> So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.
> 
> Is this true? How would they find out?
> 
> Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

Well I'm with Progressive right now.
Scared to call them and ask, but don'twant to risk driving and then something happen and I'm screwed...


----------



## Ubernic

Call them anonymously as a new client and ask about their rideshare programs in your area. Push *67 before dialing to block your #. If they say they offer rideshare insurance in your area, then call back as a current customer and ask them to give you a quote for adding it on.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

I just did that. So for all of Louisiana you're supposed to have a commercial insurance policy before starting with Uber or you're committing insurance fraud.
Not sure about needing a chauffeur licence or not, but definitely a commercial policy - even if only driving a few hours a week.
Would have been nice to know about this when signing up. Was never told about this!! Glad I didn't go out and get in an accident and become financially ruined when just trying to make money for some extra shrimp and crawfish!

Stay safe and informed Uber nation!


----------



## Ubernic

That sounds a bit odd, try calling another insurance company and asking the same thing. Hopefully that insurance agent didn't know what they were talking about. Normally they will just drop you if they don't have a rideshare program, insurance fraud sounds a bit extreme.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

Just need to switch to a commercial policy.
Hopefully it's not TOO much more. I wanted to donthis to make some extra money, not spend more.


----------



## Joseph5050

PTNOLA, commercial insurance has be incredibly expensive. I use STATE FARM and they have adjustable levels of commercial insurance. That is you use your car 50% for commerce, more that 50%. They are also a A++ company and BBB.org highly rated, insurance is truly one of those things you get what you pay for; pay for real insurance or pay for a headache.


----------



## Joseph5050

Joseph5050 said:


> PTNOLA, commercial insurance has be incredibly expensive. I use STATE FARM and they have adjustable levels of commercial insurance. That is you use your car 50% for commerce, more that 50%. They are also a A++ company and BBB.org highly rated, insurance is truly one of those things you get what you pay for; pay for real insurance or pay for a headache.


BTW, my auto insurance only increased by $150 per year cuz i do all my insurance through them and get discounts as such. In this industry, if you have something to lose, you best be covered well.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

Thanks Joseph. 
I was with State Farm for many years before moving to NOLA. Progressive saved me hundreds a year... may see about going back if they have competitive commercial rates.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

Wowsers!! For NOLA tge cheapest I found was Geico's hybrid at 270/month... and I have a tiny Nissan Versa. Commercial policies are around $500/month.
Guess I'm not risking it and not making any extra money


----------



## Joseph5050

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Wowsers!! For NOLA tge cheapest I found was Geico's hybrid at 270/month... and I have a tiny Nissan Versa. Commercial policies are around $500/month.
> Guess I'm not risking it and not making any extra money


I use to work for an insurance company: esurance dot com. What i can tell you is that insurance industry is highly competitive and most insurance companies are very efficient. Therefore, as i see it, if that is the price your getting from multiple companies then there is a high probability that the price they quoted you is the fair market value for the risk that is being taken.

If you agree with this assertion, then let me entertain you with another. IRS states that it costs $0.56/mi to operate a commercial vehicle; this includes depreciation, insurance, gas, maintenance, etc. Uber pays you $0.85/mi (oakland rate) hence a drivers wage is 0.29/mi; and 0.15/minute. Under the best situation, the max a driver having a fair for a full hour, no traffic, average speed of 60MPH - they best they can get from Uber is a wage of $17.40 (0.29*60) + $9.00 (0.15*60) = $26.40/hour (w/o incentives).

Realistically - i guesstimate that the average rides is 10minutes. Up to 5minutes* for the rider to get their ass out the door. 10 minute wait till next ride.

_*Notice that when the riders delay costs Uber money, they only allow a rider 2 minutes. e.x. UberPool._


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

It would have been nice for Uber to have let us know about this issue with insurance during the sign up process.
Nothing was ever mentioned about needing commercial insurance policies to actually be covered or not be dropped from your personal insurance policy.

Had I not done the research and gotten into an accident I would be up a creek.


----------



## Joseph5050

*Likewise, I only knew from a drivers guild meeting 

BTW there are insurance fraud gangs now targeting Uber drivers. Short article on sfdriversguild called '
Protect yourself against crime and fraud with a Dash Cam'.*


----------



## Ubernic

http://www.nola.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/06/uber_and_lyft_drivers_need_hef.html

Saw that for Louisiana, however we have a very active board here for New Orleans, I am sure these guys found a way to get insured, or maybe just riding dirty. Post in there and ask around.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/NewOrleans/


----------



## Joseph5050

GOOD! The average person, driver or rider, needs to be properly protected from both Uber and Lyft. Unfortunately, i am pretty sure that that won't happen out here in CA.


----------



## m1a1mg

Joseph5050 said:


> If you agree with this assertion, then let me entertain you with another. IRS states that it costs $0.56/mi to operate a commercial vehicle; this includes depreciation, insurance, gas, maintenance, etc. Uber pays you $0.85/mi (oakland rate) hence a drivers wage is 0.29/mi; and 0.15/minute. Under the best situation, the max a driver having a fair for a full hour, no traffic, average speed of 60MPH - they best they can get from Uber is a wage of $17.40 (0.29*60) + $9.00 (0.15*60) = $26.40/hour (w/o incentives)_._


Pure silliness. The IRS allows you to deduct .54. It does not mean it costs you that.


----------



## Joseph5050

m1a1mg said:


> Pure silliness. The IRS allows you to deduct .54. It does not mean it costs you that.


https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/20...tes-for-business-medical-and-moving-announced
"54 cents per mile for business miles driven, down from 57.5 cents for 2015"

Forbes and AAA say...
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tombarl...-drive-is-higher-than-you-think/#3b0bd45a22c3
"Now hold onto your hat; *your total cost per mile comes out to $0.75*. That 500 mile trip? $375. You subsidized the other couple's trip to the tune of $107.50 ((1/2 x $375) - $80)."

AAA for 2014 says...
http://newsroom.aaa.com/tag/driving-cost-per-mile/
"ORLANDO, Fla. (May 9, 2014) - AAA released the results of its annual 'Your Driving Costs' study today, revealing a 2.7 percent decrease in the cost to own and operate a sedan in the U.S. The average cost fell 1.64 cents to 59.2 cents per mile, or $8,876 per year, based upon 15,000 miles of annual driving."


----------



## Another Uber Driver

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Well I'm with Progressive right now. Scared to call them and ask, but don'twant to risk driving and then something happen and I'm screwed...


Ah, well, Progressive still is not clear. There have been posts back and forth on these Boards as to whether or not Progressive cares if you do TNC work.



Ubernic said:


> If they say they offer rideshare insurance in your area, then call back as a current customer and ask them to give you a quote for adding it on.


They may try to tell you that you need a commercial policy. Considering how many companies are offering TNC endorsement and policies, I am surprised that Progressive has not gotten on board.



PartTimeNOLA said:


> I wanted to donthis to make some extra money, not spend more.


Even if the policy is not that expensive, you might wind up spending more, still---at least to read what some people post on these Boards.



Ubernic said:


> Saw that for Louisiana, however we have a very active board here for New Orleans, I am sure these guys found a way to get insured, or maybe just riding dirty. Post in there and ask around.


That is what I would do. If Erie offers a TNC policy in Louisiana, look into that. What does State Farm have to say on the subject?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Wowsers!! For NOLA tge cheapest I found was Geico's hybrid at 270/month... and I have a tiny Nissan Versa. Commercial policies are around $500/month.
> Guess I'm not risking it and not making any extra money


You need to shop around and stop listening to people on this thread. They don't know what they are talking about. 1)You have insurance through Uber for ALL THREE phases, not just phase 2 and 3. 2) Not all insurance companies will drop you. Uber drivers actually have a FAR LOWER rate of accidents than any other group. Something about having a driver rate you makes you stop driving like an twit. Esurance knows I rideshare and didn't drop me. Farmer's insurance has a booth set up AT UBER'S OFFICE! Erie insurance covers rideshare drivers and I'm sure there are others. 4) The $1,000,000 dollar required policy is provided by Uber. 5) You don't HAVE to have a hybrid or commercial policy but you are putting your car at risk. There is a $1,000 deductible on damages.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

most insurances are smart, they take your money and just deny any claim where you are actually working for Uber 

the stupid ones will drop you so that they dont make any money off of you

it doesnt make any sense since companies should be in the business of making money not shooing their customers away


----------



## agtg

PartTimeNOLA said:


> I just did that. So for all of Louisiana you're supposed to have a commercial insurance policy before starting with Uber or you're committing insurance fraud.
> Not sure about needing a chauffeur licence or not, but definitely a commercial policy - even if only driving a few hours a week.
> Would have been nice to know about this when signing up. Was never told about this!! Glad I didn't go out and get in an accident and become financially ruined when just trying to make money for some extra shrimp and crawfish!
> 
> Stay safe and informed Uber nation!


The scheme is vast and wicked and Uber bears no accountability for it. Overwhelmingly, most insurance companies will drop you. If you want commercial coverage, they will want approximately $300 bucks a month (a hefty dent into an otherwise meager revenue flow to begin with).

In other words, to Uber properly insured, it is untenable in most markets. That also means the overwhelming majority of drivers are not properly insured. A wink and a nod and away they go! Uber on!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Tim In Cleveland said:


> 2) Not all insurance companies will drop you.
> 
> Farmer's insurance has a booth set up AT UBER'S OFFICE!


Just make sure that the company with which you have signed up _*ain't*_ one of those that will drop you. There are some who will drop you if you have not purchased a TNC endorsement or policy that they offer.

Farmer's has a booth set up in the Cleveland Uber Green Light Centre? It would help many Uber drivers here if some company that offered TNC endorsements or policies were to set up a booth in the Uber Green Light Centre for this area.

Many of the drivers who live in D.C. have signed up for Erie, at least to hear the Uber employees at the Friendly, Local Uber Green Light Centre. I do not remember if Erie offers a TNC policy in Virginia or Maryland, but it does in D.C. I have one. G.E.I.C.O. does offer TNC policies or endorsements in Maryland and Virginia. To read what people have posted about it, it is pricey in Virginia and costs a few dollars in Maryland. Erie's D.C. policy is reasonable, surprise, surprise.


----------



## tohunt4me

PartTimeNOLA said:


> So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.
> 
> Is this true? How would they find out?
> 
> Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


They can drop you in a heartbeat !

Geico is known to actively seek out Uber DRIVERS and drop them.

James River,Ubers insurance has a $1,000.00 deductible. So set $1,000.00 aside for accidents.


----------



## tohunt4me

Joseph5050 said:


> BTW, my auto insurance only increased by $150 per year cuz i do all my insurance through them and get discounts as such. In this industry, if you have something to lose, you best be covered well.


Louisiana insurance is " different,"
May cost an arm & a leg.


----------



## Joseph5050

According to uber itself https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/ it states 

_Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance*.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible._

The word 'contingent' is a big red flag to me, and the insurance is conditional on you holding personal comp and coll. The way i understand it is if your insurance pays to it's max THEN Uber will cover the amount above that; if your insurance doesn't pay Uber doesn't pay either.

I do remember in SF some uber driver killed a 6 year old and Uber argued it shouldn't have to pay. I don't know how that case turned out.


----------



## m1a1mg

Insurance varies by state. Do not listen to anyone who has not researched the state you live in. In SC, the rules are bizarre.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Joseph5050 said:


> I do remember in SF some uber driver killed a 6 year old and Uber argued it shouldn't have to pay. I don't know how that case turned out.


The so-called "California case" that you reference was one of the early controversies that brought attention to Uber and insurance (or lack thereof).


----------



## The Mollusk

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber drivers actually have a FAR LOWER rate of accidents than any other group. Som


Provide proof, please.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

The Mollusk said:


> Provide proof, please.


 I can't. I didn't see that in writing but was told that by an insurance agent @ Esurance.


----------



## steveK2016

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


How would your insurance company know that you were online with Uber if you didn't have a pax? Wouldn't you just turn the app off and continue the accident report as if you were just hit out of the blue while cruising around town?

Unless it was bad and you were incapacitated, but in such case, would anyone really know you were driving Uber unless your city/state requires you to have an Uber sticker on your car?


----------



## REX HAVOC

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


I thought this was changed last year. Best to email Uber to see if P1 is insured.


----------



## The Mollusk

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I can't. I didn't see that in writing but was told that by an insurance agent @ Esurance.


It's likely not true then....

When someone says compared to other groups, which groups are you comparing uber drivers to ? 16yr olds? Nuns?

By the numbers it's probably way more of a liability to insure an uber driver. If an average commuter just drives to work and back, might clock in 20-30 miles per day. An uber driver will average much more than that 200-300 miles per day. Much more of a liability hands down.


----------



## neweagle

Joseph5050 said:


> According to uber itself https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/ it states
> 
> _Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance*.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible._
> 
> The word 'contingent' is a big red flag to me, and the insurance is conditional on you holding personal comp and coll. The way i understand it is if your insurance pays to it's max THEN Uber will cover the amount above that; if your insurance doesn't pay Uber doesn't pay either.
> 
> I do remember in SF some uber driver killed a 6 year old and Uber argued it shouldn't have to pay. I don't know how that case turned out.


 I think I read somewhere else on this site that in order to determine if the contingency coverage is in effect, Uber reaches out to your Insurance company. Of course, at that point, your Insurance company knows you're ridesharing


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Joseph5050 said:


> I do remember in SF some uber driver killed a 6 year old and Uber argued it shouldn't have to pay. I don't know how that case turned out.


There was another post about 6 months ago that said Uber and the family of the 6yo deceased agreed to a cash settlement.


----------



## phillipzx3

PartTimeNOLA said:


> I just did that. So for all of Louisiana you're supposed to have a commercial insurance policy before starting with Uber or you're committing insurance fraud.
> Not sure about needing a chauffeur licence or not, but definitely a commercial policy - even if only driving a few hours a week.
> Would have been nice to know about this when signing up. Was never told about this!! Glad I didn't go out and get in an accident and become financially ruined when just trying to make money for some extra shrimp and crawfish!
> 
> Stay safe and informed Uber nation!


Uber (and some Uber drivers) will lie to you about insurance.

Oregon requires commercial insurance. The Uber drivers think they're OK because Uber said so.

What we do is take a photo of the car with the Uber sticker and plate in perfect view, then post it on a website we set up. The insurance agents use that site to offer the Uber driver a chance to switch to commercial policy.


----------



## CrazyT

Living in Maryland we have s couple companies that offer ride share insurance. I put a commercial ride share policy on my car I use for uber, and have it noted that occasionally I'll use it for person things. I mean really am I going to log off the app to go home in order to change cars before picking up bread from the store? Of course not. It costs me around $170 a month, but I'm covered if anything happens and I'm not in danger of getting dropped.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber drivers actually have a FAR LOWER rate of accidents than any other group. Something about having a driver rate you makes you stop driving like an twit..


I find that to be counter-intuitive.

Driving 10's of thousands of more miles, with strangers in your car, in areas where you might not be that familiar with, would seem to outweigh any benefit from knowing your riders are rating you.


----------



## Esr

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


What company is that?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Driving there...unpaid miles;....after the drop off and heading back...more unpaid miles; waiting for next run, unpaid hours. You only make pennies per mile and if you add all the unpaid miles and unpaid hours it's a loss. You pay Uber to work. Do the math!!


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/20...tes-for-business-medical-and-moving-announced
> "54 cents per mile for business miles driven, down from 57.5 cents for 2015"
> 
> Forbes and AAA say...
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/tombarl...-drive-is-higher-than-you-think/#3b0bd45a22c3
> "Now hold onto your hat; *your total cost per mile comes out to $0.75*. That 500 mile trip? $375. You subsidized the other couple's trip to the tune of $107.50 ((1/2 x $375) - $80)."
> 
> AAA for 2014 says...
> http://newsroom.aaa.com/tag/driving-cost-per-mile/
> "ORLANDO, Fla. (May 9, 2014) - AAA released the results of its annual 'Your Driving Costs' study today, revealing a 2.7 percent decrease in the cost to own and operate a sedan in the U.S. The average cost fell 1.64 cents to 59.2 cents per mile, or $8,876 per year, based upon 15,000 miles of annual driving."


Those numbers are for brand new fully financed cars getting slammed for lost equity the moment they drive it off the lot. Anyone doing that deserves low pay. For most people, those numbers are wildly inaccurate. I'm at $.20 a mile in 2016 and was at $.17 in 2015. New tires bumped me up.


----------



## RamzFanz

agtg said:


> Overwhelmingly, most insurance companies will drop you.


Nope. Most won't. As far as I've read, and I've read hundreds of stories on accidents and insurance, only Geico will drop you almost for certain.


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> The way i understand it is if your insurance pays to it's max THEN Uber will cover the amount above that; if your insurance doesn't pay Uber doesn't pay either.


They say right on the certificate. If your insurance denies the claim or pays zero, Uber's insurance limited liability applies period 1. No collision at all.


----------



## RamzFanz

PartTimeNOLA said:


> So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.
> 
> Is this true? How would they find out?
> 
> Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


There is no easy answer. I have State Farm and my agent investigated this subject for me. She said part time was fine and that I was covered period 1, but of course not for 2 and 3. I was recently in an accident and they didn't even ask what period even though they know full well I uber. While I trust my long time agent, I still do NOT EVER drive with the app on without a request or pax, which is period 1.

It's not the perfect situation and I will get TNC insurance when I can.


----------



## Joseph5050

BurgerTiime said:


> Driving there...unpaid miles;....after the drop off and heading back...more unpaid miles; waiting for next run, unpaid hours. You only make pennies per mile and if you add all the unpaid miles and unpaid hours it's a loss. You pay Uber to work. Do the math!!


google "Mathematics of Uber and Lyft". the article breaks down on how overall you could actually lose money for UBER. They also have an article on how to GPS spoof to increase your profits. I did it today and hit a 3.5X surge. YAY!


----------



## smg2016

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


Hey, I thought the same thing. I have a neighbor who works for State Farm and insures a lot of Uber drivers. She got me insurance that was less expensive than Farmers and Progressive quoted me.


----------



## El Janitor

Errrr Insurance..........It's such a mixed blessing. You pay for it, and sometimes .....some companies aren't that great at doing much other then taking your money each month. However so far State Farm won't drop you in CA.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

PartTimeNOLA said:


> I just did that. So for all of Louisiana you're supposed to have a commercial insurance policy before starting with Uber or you're committing insurance fraud.
> Not sure about needing a chauffeur licence or not, but definitely a commercial policy - even if only driving a few hours a week.
> Would have been nice to know about this when signing up. Was never told about this!! Glad I didn't go out and get in an accident and become financially ruined when just trying to make money for some extra shrimp and crawfish!
> 
> Stay safe and informed Uber nation!


So here's the deal the second you accept a ride Uber is now your primary insurance coverage if you get in an accident while on the way to pick a passenger up or with a passenger in the car , you use Ubers insurance (all the information on this is in the waybill) .

Now the grey area is the time when you're waiting for a ride or driving with the app on . Now you're in limbo technically you're driving uninsured but my advise would be if you get in an accident without a passenger in the car take remove your uber trade dress and make a normal claim .

A little story , about 5 months ago I was in an accident with passengers in my car the accident was not my fault but the other driver was uninsured . I made the mistake of making the claim with my personal insurance (actually a commercial policy but not a livery insurance I owned a small business and never changed my policy when I stopped operating but never closed the business with the state) my insurance denied the claim and kicked that vehicle off my policy . If I could re do it again I would have just filled through Lyfts insurance right off the back which is what I ended up doing and they handled everything for me . I ended up insuring that one vehicle on it's own policy through progressive but my other 4 vehicles are still insured with my original insurance provider with no issue. Even had to file a claim with no problem (driving on a dirt road cracked an oil pan the person driving didn't stop and seized the motor , insurance covered the new motor $9400 )

EDIT :: when driving with the app on you are covered with a liability policy from Uber or Lyft . Either way in that situation I would just not mention driving Uber or Lyft

Also Lyfts deductible is a crazy $2,500 compared to Ubers $1,000


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> google "Mathematics of Uber and Lyft". the article breaks down on how overall you could actually lose money for UBER. They also have an article on how to GPS spoof to increase your profits. I did it today and hit a 3.5X surge. YAY!


More nonsense. They both use the IRS deductions as cost and neglect to use that deduction to lower costs of taxes. Then they compare Uber costs (unrealistically) to payout without looking at taxi costs which can be way more. They also consider booking fees which have nothing to do with our rates, the booking fee is on top of our rates.

Complete nonsense.


----------



## New2This

Ubernic said:


> Call them anonymously as a new client and ask about their rideshare programs in your area. Push *67 before dialing to block your #. If they say they offer rideshare insurance in your area, then call back as a current customer and ask them to give you a quote for adding it on.


I believe if you call a toll free number (800/888 etc.) the *67 doesn't block your number because they're paying for the call.


----------



## New2This

I live in Virginia. I checked with multiple carriers and independent agents. The only rideshare insurance policy I could get was a specialty policy through GEICO.

I had Progressive and called them as they were insuring my non-Uberworthy car. They said no. Same when I switched to Erie for the non-Uberworthy car.

Insurance companies are notorious for dragging their feet. The number crunchers need to examine data to see how they can not take a bath but also make a buck or two.


----------



## RivkahChaya

Progressive told me I needed to buy commercial insurance if I wanted to drive for Uber. Progressive would not cover me on personal driving, even if I was not signed on to the Uber app. Progressive wanted $270/month just to cover 1 car, plus 45 for a regular policy for my other car that I will be selling soon. I also get renters' insurance through Progressive for $23/month.

State Farm agreed to cover both cars for $119/month (my previous non-driver policy with Progressive for both cars had been $96/month. State Farm is going to cover my renters' policy for $15/month. State Farm covers me when I am not signed on with Uber, and Uber covers me when I'm signed on. So I actually end up saving a few dollars.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy

This is an issue that could really sink the industry if everyone was required to buy commercial insurance due to it being a class of business that many carriers that write commercial insurance don't even write for this class because of the risks associated with it.


----------



## KanadianKicker

Here in Maryland, I have Erie non-commercial insurance with a ride-share allowance on it. It was only about an extra $150/year compared to my very heavily discounted State Farm insurance. It is my primary insurance for personal use as well as all 3 phases of ride sharing. It is only available for uberX and uberXL (I think it is XL) not Black.


----------



## Joseph5050

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You need to shop around and stop listening to people on this thread.


wow tim, you sound like you work for Uber.

Oddly, saw this on uber today.

"*Do I need special insurance?*
In California, you will need rideshare insurance for Xchange Leasing available through Farmers or Metromile. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber in California, click here. Driver-partners in states outside of California do not need rideshare insurance. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber (except California), click here"

https://www.uber.com/signup/drive/x...-149950801480&kw=+uber +lease&placement=&tar=

I find it odd that when Uber has something to lose they make sure you got proper insurance.


----------



## uberyou

Just call your company, tell them u are kicking around the idea of working for uber or Lyft but you are not sure yet, and ask them if they have ride share insurance


----------



## drexl_s

I got covered by Mercury, $10 per month for the period 1.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Well I'm with Progressive right now.
> Scared to call them and ask, but don'twant to risk driving and then something happen and I'm screwed...


I have Progressive for my personal autos. Flo will not cover you if you get into a wreck while Ubering. When I was still Ubering, I had a commercial livery policy. If you don't have a gap policy, you're essentially driving around uninsured. Now, are you willing to drive around uninsured for the opportunity to earn $7 to $9 per hour.


----------



## Joseph5050

RamzFanz said:


> Those numbers are for brand new fully financed cars getting slammed for lost equity the moment they drive it off the lot. Anyone doing that deserves low pay. For most people, those numbers are wildly inaccurate. I'm at $.20 a mile in 2016 and was at $.17 in 2015. New tires bumped me up.


RamzFanz, i posted numbers from AAA - they are reliable. Gas (CA) is $2.50 @ 30MPG = $0.08mi. Insurance 10k mi @ $1000 = $0.10. Just those two using conservative numbers are already above yours, maybe it's significantly cheaper in Missouri.

You turn to disclose a reliable source please.


----------



## Joseph5050

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. Most won't. As far as I've read, and I've read hundreds of stories on accidents and insurance, only Geico will drop you almost for certain.


Read your auto insurance policy people. It's not that freaking difficult. If your policy states that it's a 'personal insurance' policies, if it states that the vehicle they are insuring is used strictly for personal usage, no commercial usage. THEN you got your answer; and if your in an incident you're at their mercy.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/ridesharing-insurance/
"Allstate, Erie, USAA, Progressive, Farmers, MetLife, Metromile and Geico all have ridesharing insurance policies available in at least some states." These companies have riders/additions that you have to sign up for, else you not technically covered.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Joseph5050 said:


> wow tim, you sound like you work for Uber.
> 
> Oddly, saw this on uber today.
> 
> "*Do I need special insurance?*
> In California, you will need rideshare insurance for Xchange Leasing available through Farmers or Metromile. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber in California, click here. Driver-partners in states outside of California do not need rideshare insurance. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber (except California), click here"
> 
> https://www.uber.com/signup/drive/xchange-new/?exp=xcl_c&utm_source=AdWords_Brand&utm_campaign=search-google-brand_1_-99_us-national_d_txt_acq_cpc_en-us_+uber +lease_kwd-149950801480_98290812087_31452196047_b_c_track-may25generalupdate_&cid=600926136&adg_id=31452196047&fi_id=&match=b&net=g&dev=c&dev_m=&cre=98290812087&kwid=kwd-149950801480&kw=+uber +lease&placement=&tar=
> 
> I find it odd that when Uber has something to lose they make sure you got proper insurance.


Wow, that's contrary to the very law that CA passed under Uber's urging. You do not need rideshare insurance for a normal car. Why Xchange Leasing would require it, is beyond me.

The only thing that I can think of, is that that's obsolete boilerplate.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

PartTimeNOLA said:


> It would have been nice for Uber to have let us know about this issue with insurance during the sign up process.
> Nothing was ever mentioned about needing commercial insurance policies to actually be covered or not be dropped from your personal insurance policy.
> 
> Had I not done the research and gotten into an accident I would be up a creek.


They don't want you to know or anyone. We are not supposed to be driving for financial gain on our personal insurances. Uber does it anyway, because in the end what does uber lose when you get in an accident and your insurance finds out it was during uber ride so it drops you and denies claim. Then you fight with James river maybe you'll get the accident covered but now you are insurance-less and next insurance company will not pick you up for cheap.


----------



## pedro_pendukot

Try switching to Uber friendly insurance like Intact or Aviva and Bel air direct


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

It's kind of like, Don't ask Don't tell with your insurance company. When you are on the road. Do you think when anyone gets a speeding ticket, the insurance company is the first person they call. To ask or tell them, that they just got a speeding ticket? No you find out when your rates go up.

I'm not tell you to lie, but they don't need to know until something happens. File the proper claims, with the right people if you get into an accident.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

I'm in New Orleans, Intact is Canada only.
As far as I can see from all my research is that you are supposed to have a commercial policy even if you're part time with Uber.
I haven't started driving yet because it seems I would need to spend another $100-200+ a month for a commercial policy and that doesn't make sense for the few hours I'd actually be driving Uber.
I really want to make a few extra bucks a month, but can't decide if it's worth the risk in this gray area.
A local who works for a nearby Parrish said he's been doing Uber part time for a long time and that if you're in 2 or 3 it's all covered by Uber's insurance.
Everyone has a different answer.

Has anyone in Louisiana been in an accident while on the Uber app?
What are the ways your insurance would know you're driving for Uber? Surely they can't peek at your W-2's, etc.
...does Uber make you file with your personal insurance if you're in 2 or 3?

Really want clarification before I start driving and potentially risk losing my insurance or more.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

The Mollusk said:


> It's likely not true then....


An insurance agent has no motive to claim accident rates are low without proof. I could tell by what they said they were READING actual accident rates. Just because it hasn't hit the papers doesn't mean it's false.



I_Like_Spam said:


> I find that to be counter-intuitive.
> 
> Driving 10's of thousands of more miles, with strangers in your car, in areas where you might not be that familiar with, would seem to outweigh any benefit from knowing your riders are rating you.


"Would seem to" isn't proof.



Joseph5050 said:


> wow tim, you sound like you work for Uber.
> 
> Oddly, saw this on uber today.
> 
> "*Do I need special insurance?*
> In California, you will need rideshare insurance for Xchange Leasing available through Farmers or Metromile. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber in California, click here. Driver-partners in states outside of California do not need rideshare insurance. For an overview of how insurance works for rideshare driver-partners with Uber (except California), click here"
> 
> https://www.uber.com/signup/drive/xchange-new/?exp=xcl_c&utm_source=AdWords_Brand&utm_campaign=search-google-brand_1_-99_us-national_d_txt_acq_cpc_en-us_+uber +lease_kwd-149950801480_98290812087_31452196047_b_c_track-may25generalupdate_&cid=600926136&adg_id=31452196047&fi_id=&match=b&net=g&dev=c&dev_m=&cre=98290812087&kwid=kwd-149950801480&kw=+uber +lease&placement=&tar=
> 
> I find it odd that when Uber has something to lose they make sure you got proper insurance.


Complete and utter b.s. Uber was forced to provide enough insurance to meet California's law. The only accurate argument is that they have a $1,000 deductible on your damage to your car and that the pay rate sucks.


----------



## golden

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


nic,what insurance company do you use? golden in dunedin,fl


----------



## golden

Joseph5050 said:


> BTW, my auto insurance only increased by $150 per year cuz i do all my insurance through them and get discounts as such. In this industry, if you have something to lose, you best be covered well.


what company joe.pat in tampa


----------



## Trebor

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Thanks Joseph.
> I was with State Farm for many years before moving to NOLA. Progressive saved me hundreds a year... may see about going back if they have competitive commercial rates.


Progressive covers our Uber portion here in Houston. (we are reuglated by the city so I think we need better insurance than James River) Your UBer city may also be covered by Uber. Therefore, if you have progressive, they are likely to find out even if you don't have them. (a simple cross check will reveal your in Uber's system) Other insurance companies won't have access to your Uber employee data. So you could probably get away with this. I was with State Farm for years and used them for the first couple of years doing Uber. They never dropped me, never asked. They have commercial policies but not a rideshare policy in Texas.

Uber is very protective over their employee (driver) information "Trade Secrets" They have sued the city of Houston to keep their mouths shut about who is driving for Uber.

I shop around for car insurance once a year. State Farm was always the cheapest until this summer. (possibly since my wife caused an accident) I never had problem with them though in almost 10 years of dealing with them. Anyways, I dropped them and went with USAA and saved about $100 a month. USAA has a rideshare gap insurance policy and since it cost a whopping $7 more a month. I took it.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

NOLA is crazy expensive no matter who you insure with.

So Trebor, you're saying that Progressive can see or find out that I am in the Uber system? How can they do that?


----------



## GoodHandsDill

Hey Everyone, Allstate employee here (MN & WI). Just wanted to reiterate and confirm somethings others have said. Your personal auto policy typically does not cover Period 1, and certainly does not cover periods 2 and 3. However, with ride share insurance, like Allstate's Ride for Hire endorsement, you are granted coverage during period 1 (same coverages as your normal auto policy), and are granted limited coverage during periods 2 and 3. 

There was a case here in Minnesota where a guy was on his way to pick up a passenger and got in an accident. He tried to file a claim with both his insurance company and with the TNC company, and both denied him. His insurance company said he was working and he had a non-commercial policy, and the TNC company said he wasn't technically working because a passenger wasn't in the car yet and the guy had to pay out of pocket for all the damages.

Make sure you guys are protected! I know Allstate's product is great, but it may not be available in your state, or you could get similar coverage elsewhere for a better price. If anyone has any questions about what to look for as far as coverage goes, or are interested in Allstate's Ride for Hire endorsement, feel free to contact me on here or message me and I'll give you my email/office phone number.

Best of luck everyone! Happy Driving.


----------



## golden

GoodHandsDill said:


> Hey Everyone, Allstate employee here (MN & WI). Just wanted to reiterate and confirm somethings others have said. Your personal auto policy typically does not cover Period 1, and certainly does not cover periods 2 and 3. However, with ride share insurance, like Allstate's Ride for Hire endorsement, you are granted coverage during period 1 (same coverages as your normal auto policy), and are granted limited coverage during periods 2 and 3.
> 
> There was a case here in Minnesota where a guy was on his way to pick up a passenger and got in an accident. He tried to file a claim with both his insurance company and with the TNC company, and both denied him. His insurance company said he was working and he had a non-commercial policy, and the TNC company said he wasn't technically working because a passenger wasn't in the car yet and the guy had to pay out of pocket for all the damages.
> 
> Make sure you guys are protected! I know Allstate's product is great, but it may not be available in your state, or you could get similar coverage elsewhere for a better price. If anyone has any questions about what to look for as far as coverage goes, or are interested in Allstate's Ride for Hire endorsement, feel free to contact me on here or message me and I'll give you my email/office phone number.
> 
> Best of luck everyone! Happy Driving.


would like info for FL.i have GEICO and heard they will cancel me.


----------



## PartTimeNOLA

Progressive said the same thing here in NOLA.
Apparently you need to have a commercial auto policy... Geico is the only one with an Uber friendly policy here in LA


----------



## GoodHandsDill

golden said:


> would like info for FL.i have GEICO and heard they will cancel me.


I would look into Allstate. I know that we sell in Florida and the Ride for Hire Endorsement should be good to go there. You would have to have your normal auto policy with Allstate, then add the Endorsement for $1-2 extra a month ($15-20 a year, varies by state). You would be covered during period 1, and would have limited coverage during periods 2 and 3 (not so much "coverage" as far as damages, but it would help cover your deductible with the TNC).


----------



## Dback2004

Look into American National, that's who I have. I have a "business use of a vehicle" rider that covers Period 1. In Periods 2 & 3, they'll deny any claims under the livery exclusion, but not drop your policy. That's where Uber (James River) covers you with the $1000 deductible. Many other insurers are starting to offer "rideshare endorsements" or "Gap coverage" similar to what ANPAC's "Business use" is. I'd recommend you keep shopping around. You shouldn't need full commercial coverage.

Make sure when you're talking to agents you print out the Uber information. Most agents don't understand ridesharing and immediately assume you need commercial. When they read how the Uber coverage works, most can find appropriate coverage without full commercial.


----------



## Joseph5050

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Complete and utter b.s. Uber was forced to provide enough insurance to meet California's law. The only accurate argument is that they have a $1,000 deductible on your damage to your car and that the pay rate sucks.


http://www.wired.com/2015/07/california-forces-uber-rivals-bolster-insurance/
_"" It's not just a money issue. Some insurance companies don't provide coverage when drivers admit they participate in ride-hailing services. "I know people who took on the risk, and [when an accident happened] *nothing was covered*, they *had to pay out of pocket*," another driver who asked to remain anonymous says. "They *narrowly avoided getting getting their license suspended*." ""

"AB 2293, guarantees liability coverage for third parties during Period 1 ... Under the new law, your personal auto insurance will no longer apply while you are logged into ridesharing apps-unless you have purchased specific coverage for ridesharing ... *But some also expressed surprise upon finding out that they would need their own ride-hailing policy to have full coverage for injuries to themselves or damage to their own vehicles*. ... California's law takes the opposite approach, making clear that personal insurance policies don't apply for Period 1. *Only ride-hailing specific policies or the companies' own liability coverage apply*."_

Tim, this is the most recent info i can find on AB 2293. Please provide a source if it has changed since. Thanks.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Ubernic said:


> That sounds a bit odd, try calling another insurance company and asking the same thing. Hopefully that insurance agent didn't know what they were talking about. Normally they will just drop you if they don't have a rideshare program, insurance fraud sounds a bit extreme.


It may depend on the company issuing the policy, but mine says that if you omit or lie in providing information on your application for insurance, that is fraud. When they sent me my renewal policy late in 2015 the wording got very specific about not covering ridesharing or any other for-hire use of cars on the policy, such as in delivery of newspapers, food, goods or packages. They then stated that the policy would be cancelled or non renewed for violating those rules.
My policy is with Auto Club of So Cal.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Older Chauffeur said:


> It may depend on the company issuing the policy, but mine says that if you omit or lie in providing information on your application for insurance, that is fraud. When they sent me my renewal policy late in 2015 the wording got very specific about not covering ridesharing or any other for-hire use of cars on the policy, such as in delivery of newspapers, food, goods or packages. They then stated that the policy would be cancelled or non renewed for violating those rules.
> My policy is with Auto Club of So Cal.


Again that's illegal for your insurance company to add in CA because California law compels personal insurance companies to accept ridesharing use - so long as the TCN (Uber) provides their own insurance when you are online for the TCN.

Uber and Lyft both lobbied that heavily in Sacramento, and made major concessions (including $1MM liability policies).

California is the only state in the nation with this law, and I am sure your insurance company knows about it.


----------



## Joseph5050

HoldenDriver said:


> Again that's illegal...


See my post above with sources cited regarding _AB 2293. AB 2293 provides protection for riders, NOT drivers or their assets. But then again, maybe this source is wrong... HoldenDriver, please cite source(s) that state otherwise._


----------



## HoldenDriver

Joseph5050 said:


> See my post above with sources cited regarding _AB 2293. AB 2293 provides protection for riders, NOT drivers or their assets. But then again, maybe this source is wrong... HoldenDriver, please cite source(s) that state otherwise._


See: https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-update-for-california-driver-partners/

Uber feels it does cover drivers. They whipped the bill. Heck, they practically wrote the bill.



> Under the new California law, automobile insurance that rideshare driver partners currently maintain under their personal policies will no longer apply while a driver is logged in to a TNC app, unless the driver has purchased insurance that covers ridesharing. This is the important change brought about by the new law. It means standard and optional coverages a driver may have purchased on their own personal auto policy will no longer apply (in California only).


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

RamzFanz said:


> There is no easy answer. I have State Farm and my agent investigated this subject for me. She said part time was fine and that I was covered period 1, but of course not for 2 and 3. I was recently in an accident and they didn't even ask what period even though they know full well I uber. While I trust my long time agent, I still do NOT EVER drive with the app on without a request or pax, which is period 1.
> 
> It's not the perfect situation and I will get TNC insurance when I can.


How do you get to the pax to pick them up if you never drive with the app on?


----------



## Joseph5050

HoldenDriver said:


> See: https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-update-for-california-driver-partners/
> 
> Uber feels it does cover drivers. They whipped the bill. Heck, they practically wrote the bill.


From your source...
_Under the new California law, automobile insurance that rideshare driver partners currently maintain under *their personal policies will no longer apply while a driver is logged* *in to a TNC app, unless the driver has purchased insurance that covers ridesharing*. This is the important change brought about by the new law. It means standard and optional coverages a driver may have purchased on their own personal auto policy will no longer apply (in California only). *These include comprehensive and collision, which protect against damage to the driver's vehicle; medical payments coverage, for injuries drivers might sustain in an accident; and uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage.*_

According to this source, drivers do NOT have the same coverage in period 1 that they would be driving for pleasure or to work. Notice in their diagram that in period 1 (without the rideshare option) that ppl are driving around with 3rd party liability of 50k - that is nothing if you hurt someone and they go to the hospital. When i was in the hospital for 3 days the bill was over 100k.

Also take note that period 1 could mean that someone backed into your car while you're in starbucks. Now you got no comp so your SOL.


----------



## Joseph5050

Joseph5050 said:


> From your source...
> _Under the new California law, automobile insurance that rideshare driver partners currently maintain under *their personal policies will no longer apply while a driver is logged* *in to a TNC app, unless the driver has purchased insurance that covers ridesharing*. This is the important change brought about by the new law. It means standard and optional coverages a driver may have purchased on their own personal auto policy will no longer apply (in California only). *These include comprehensive and collision, which protect against damage to the driver's vehicle; medical payments coverage, for injuries drivers might sustain in an accident; and uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage.*_
> 
> According to this source, drivers do NOT have the same coverage in period 1 that they would be driving for pleasure or to work. Notice in their diagram that in period 1 (without the rideshare option) that ppl are driving around with 3rd party liability of 50k - that is nothing if you hurt someone and they go to the hospital. When i was in the hospital for 3 days the bill was over 100k.
> 
> Also take note that period 1 could mean that someone backed into your car while you're in starbucks. Now you got no comp so your SOL.


People, join a drivers guild. they cover all of this in their meetings.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Joseph5050 said:


> From your source...
> _Under the new California law, automobile insurance that rideshare driver partners currently maintain under *their personal policies will no longer apply while a driver is logged* *in to a TNC app, unless the driver has purchased insurance that covers ridesharing*. This is the important change brought about by the new law. It means standard and optional coverages a driver may have purchased on their own personal auto policy will no longer apply (in California only). *These include comprehensive and collision, which protect against damage to the driver's vehicle; medical payments coverage, for injuries drivers might sustain in an accident; and uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage.*_
> 
> According to this source, drivers do NOT have the same coverage in period 1 that they would be driving for pleasure or to work. Notice in their diagram that in period 1 (without the rideshare option) that ppl are driving around with 3rd party liability of 50k - that is nothing if you hurt someone and they go to the hospital. When i was in the hospital for 3 days the bill was over 100k.
> 
> Also take note that period 1 could mean that someone backed into your car while you're in starbucks. Now you got no comp so your SOL.


No comp in Period 1 is a possible concern. You are quite right! But that is not grounds for an insurance company to terminate you as a customer. That is now clearly illegal under CA law.

This is why I discourage people drive at all in Period 1. Just sit, take a ping, then start driving. Or if you need to move, sign off - drive to the next point - then sign back on. Then you are never moving in Period 1. You would always be in Period 2 or 3 when driving for Uber and the car is moving.


----------



## Joseph5050

HoldenDriver said:


> No comp in Period 1 is a possible concern. You are quite right! But that is not grounds for an insurance company to terminate you as a customer. That is now clearly illegal under CA law.
> 
> This is why I discourage people drive at all in Period 1. Just sit, take a ping, then start driving. Or if you need to move, sign off - drive to the next point - then sign back on. Then you are never moving in Period 1. You would always be in Period 2 or 3 when driving for Uber and the car is moving.


We concur; we're just focusing about different impact points. I stand corrected, i did say prior ppl were driving around without insurance; it is as you say. Completely agree with your second point too, I just reading a book or study for school.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Joseph5050 said:


> We concur; we're just focusing about different impact points. I stand corrected, i did say prior ppl were driving around without insurance; it is as you say. Completely agree with your second point too, I just reading a book or study for school.


My concern is that some CA insurance companies are still threatening drivers with cancellation if they are caught ridesharing. That is what is clearly illegal under the law.

The other issue I'm having is with odometer readings. Under the law, miles driven with Uber aren't supposed to count towards the miles you drive on your policy.

But when you get an insurance form asking for your odometer readings... there's no box to provide ridesharing miles. My concern is insurance companies will demand higher rates for miles that you aren't driving under their insurance - and then when you complain, threaten to cancel you for ridesharing in the first place. The Dept of Insurance needs to do more to explain the new laws to insurance companies, and prevent reprisals.


----------



## Rat

PartTimeNOLA said:


> So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.
> 
> Is this true? How would they find out?
> 
> Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


If you file a claim, they not only do not have to pay it, they can have you charged with insurance fraud for failing to disclose the vehicle is used commercially.


----------



## Rat

I_Like_Spam said:


> I find that to be counter-intuitive.
> 
> Driving 10's of thousands of more miles, with strangers in your car, in areas where you might not be that familiar with, would seem to outweigh any benefit from knowing your riders are rating you.


Rideshare insurance doesn't cover you during those periods, so there is no added risk.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

HoldenDriver said:


> Again that's illegal for your insurance company to add in CA because California law compels personal insurance companies to accept ridesharing use - so long as the TCN (Uber) provides their own insurance when you are online for the TCN.
> 
> Uber and Lyft both lobbied that heavily in Sacramento, and made major concessions (including $1MM liability policies).
> 
> California is the only state in the nation with this law, and I am sure your insurance company knows about it.


What is "illegal to add?" Can you cite the section in the law saying that insurance companies are required to offer rideshare coverage? No offense, but I'll accept the wording of my policy, undoubtedly checked and rechecked with the legal department at the Auto Club, rather than someone posting his interpretation of the state law in this forum.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Older Chauffeur said:


> What is "illegal to add?" Can you cite the section in the law saying that insurance companies are required to offer rideshare coverage? No offense, but I'll accept the wording of my policy, undoubtedly checked and rechecked with the legal department at the Auto Club, rather than someone posting his interpretation of the state law in this forum.


The new law prohibits insurance companies from dropping you for ridesharing. Primarily as the law restructures it so that the moment you go online with a TCN, you are no longer using their insurance. As such, they have no grounds to drop you as a customer for doing so.

It's illegal for an insurance company to deny or terminate coverage in CA for actions that occur outside of their coverage. The moment you are online with the TCN, you are no longer on their coverage. Any claims are then to be handled by the TCN's insurance, which the same law requires them to purchase for you the driver.

Hence, it's illegal for your personal insurance company to add boilerplate to the contract that threatens to terminate you for ridesharing in California.

If you don't like my interpretation, hire an attorney... it's very passive-aggressive to assert that my opinion lacks standing because it's posted in an online forum. If you feel that way, you shouldn't even discuss the matter here, so that's on you.


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> RamzFanz, i posted numbers from AAA - they are reliable. Gas (CA) is $2.50 @ 30MPG = $0.08mi. Insurance 10k mi @ $1000 = $0.10. Just those two using conservative numbers are already above yours, maybe it's significantly cheaper in Missouri.
> 
> You turn to disclose a reliable source please.


Every market is different. If you live in a liberal area, your costs will be much higher. Your numbers are BS.


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> Read your auto insurance policy people. It's not that freaking difficult. If your policy states that it's a 'personal insurance' policies, if it states that the vehicle they are insuring is used strictly for personal usage, no commercial usage. THEN you got your answer; and if your in an incident you're at their mercy.
> 
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/insurance/ridesharing-insurance/
> "Allstate, Erie, USAA, Progressive, Farmers, MetLife, Metromile and Geico all have ridesharing insurance policies available in at least some states." These companies have riders/additions that you have to sign up for, else you not technically covered.


What are you ranting about? Most companies won't drop you and most allow part time commercial activities in practice, if not wording.


----------



## RamzFanz

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> How do you get to the pax to pick them up if you never drive with the app on?


Once you have a request you are insured. I don't drive with the app on when I don't have a request.


----------



## Jeff1205

My situation is different since I have commercial insurance due to my full time job. Do you think that I will be covered when driving for Uber or would I still have to let the insurance company know? When I got the commercial insurance they wanted to know what company I worked for and if it had any advertisement on the vehicle.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Jeff1205 said:


> My situation is different since I have commercial insurance due to my full time job. Do you think that I will be covered when driving for Uber or would I still have to let the insurance company know? When I got the commercial insurance they wanted to know what company I worked for and if it had any advertisement on the vehicle.


Typically, corporate insurance policies only cover activities when you are representing the company in question. Rarely, some corporate policies do cover individuals when doing non-work activities. But this kind of rider is expensive, and rare. It's a pandora's box for the insurance company.

In other words, you need to notify your insurance company. If you are ridesharing in a commercial vehicle, they may be able to draw up a rider that covers your use of the vehicle while doing both jobs. Just because Uber doesn't consider themselves to be an employer of drivers, doesn't mean your insurance won't see it as a second job.

Think about it. An insurance company will use any reason at their disposal to deny you a claim. You're doing an activity that wasn't explained to the company when the policy was drafted.

_Surprise! I have a degree that specializes in insurance - but this is not legal or insurance advice._


----------



## m1a1mg

Joseph5050 said:


> RamzFanz, i posted numbers from AAA - they are reliable. Gas (CA) is $2.50 @ 30MPG = $0.08mi. Insurance 10k mi @ $1000 = $0.10. Just those two using conservative numbers are already above yours, maybe it's significantly cheaper in Missouri.
> 
> You turn to disclose a reliable source please.


1. I can drive 110K and my insurance cost does not change.
2. I use my car for everything, so my insurance cost is 0. I pay for it either way.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

HoldenDriver said:


> The new law prohibits insurance companies from dropping you for ridesharing. Primarily as the law restructures it so that the moment you go online with a TCN, you are no longer using their insurance. As such, they have no grounds to drop you as a customer for doing so.
> 
> It's illegal for an insurance company to deny or terminate coverage in CA for actions that occur outside of their coverage. The moment you are online with the TCN, you are no longer on their coverage. Any claims are then to be handled by the TCN's insurance, which the same law requires them to purchase for you the driver.
> 
> Hence, it's illegal for your personal insurance company to add boilerplate to the contract that threatens to terminate you for ridesharing in California.
> 
> If you don't like my interpretation, hire an attorney... it's very passive-aggressive to assert that my opinion lacks standing because it's posted in an online forum. If you feel that way, you shouldn't even discuss the matter here, so that's on you.


As I said, no offense intended. But you are saying things my insurance company is doing are against the law, and I asked to see the part where it states that, rather than accepting your interpretation. My new policy will come in about three months, and I will certainly check to see if the wording has changed.


----------



## Gung-Ho

RamzFanz said:


> Once you have a request you are insured. I don't drive with the app on when I don't have a request.


You are wrong. You are only covered when you have the pax in the car. Going to pick up a pax if you get in an accident uber will not cover you. Uber liability is only concerned with the pax in your car while you are driving them.They will not pay a claim for collision damage you do to another vehicle as you drive to pick up a pax. Your personal insurance can and will also refuse to pay out a claim on damage you cause to another vehicle if you are driving ride share without proper extra insurance. This is the very dark area of driving for uber most people do not understand.


----------



## m1a1mg

Gung-Ho said:


> You are wrong. You are only covered when you have the pax in the car. Going to pick up a pax if you get in an accident uber will not cover you. Uber liability is only concerned with the pax in your car while you are driving them.They will not pay a claim for collision damage you do to another vehicle as you drive to pick up a pax. Your personal insurance can and will also refuse to pay out a claim on damage you cause to another vehicle if you are driving ride share without proper extra insurance. This is the very dark area of driving for uber most people do not understand.


I don't believe that to be true. Everything I have found states that you are covered from the moment you accept the ride.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

HoldenDriver said:


> The new law prohibits insurance companies from dropping you for ridesharing. Primarily as the law restructures it so that the moment you go online with a TCN, you are no longer using their insurance. As such, they have no grounds to drop you as a customer for doing so.
> 
> It's illegal for an insurance company to deny or terminate coverage in CA for actions that occur outside of their coverage. The moment you are online with the TCN, you are no longer on their coverage. Any claims are then to be handled by the TCN's insurance, which the same law requires them to purchase for you the driver.
> 
> Hence, it's illegal for your personal insurance company to add boilerplate to the contract that threatens to terminate you for ridesharing in California.
> 
> If you don't like my interpretation, hire an attorney... it's very passive-aggressive to assert that my opinion lacks standing because it's posted in an online forum. If you feel that way, you shouldn't even discuss the matter here, so that's on you.


For further clarification, my first post in this thread was in reply to someone questioning what might constitute fraud related to auto insurance. My policy states that providing misinformation or omitting pertinent facts relating to the use of an automobile in applying for coverage constitutes fraud. So if you were to obtain coverage with them and did not tell them you were using the car for Uber, you would be committing fraud, and they could nonrenew or cancel your policy for breaking that rule. They also state that they specifically do not cover rideshare activities or any use of a vehicle for hire. Now you are telling me that they are required to allow you to do TNC driving by state law? But it would seem that if they didn't have that in your application for insurance (like you forgot to tell them) and they found out about it, they could drop you for breaking the fraud rules, not for doing TNC work, right?


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

steveK2016 said:


> How would your insurance company know that you were online with Uber if you didn't have a pax? Wouldn't you just turn the app off and continue the accident report as if you were just hit out of the blue while cruising around town?
> 
> Unless it was bad and you were incapacitated, but in such case, would anyone really know you were driving Uber unless your city/state requires you to have an Uber sticker on your car?


You seriously think the insurance company won't ask Uber for your records? That will clearly show when you were online vs offline and with a pax or not.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

BurgerTiime said:


> Driving there...unpaid miles;....after the drop off and heading back...more unpaid miles; waiting for next run, unpaid hours. You only make pennies per mile and if you add all the unpaid miles and unpaid hours it's a loss. You pay Uber to work. Do the math!!


Yes, this exactly, track your time and unpaid miles for a week and compare that to the time/miles with pax onboard, you will be shocked at how much you aren't getting paid for. At least unpaid miles help reduce your taxes at the end of the year, but miles cost money so you are basically just driving around to pay off your taxes. There is another post on here called Investing in Gasoline that covers this topic well.


----------



## stuber

Joseph5050 said:


> https://www.irs.gov/uac/newsroom/20...tes-for-business-medical-and-moving-announced
> "54 cents per mile for business miles driven, down from 57.5 cents for 2015"
> 
> Forbes and AAA say...
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/tombarl...-drive-is-higher-than-you-think/#3b0bd45a22c3
> "Now hold onto your hat; *your total cost per mile comes out to $0.75*. That 500 mile trip? $375. You subsidized the other couple's trip to the tune of $107.50 ((1/2 x $375) - $80)."
> 
> AAA for 2014 says...
> http://newsroom.aaa.com/tag/driving-cost-per-mile/
> "ORLANDO, Fla. (May 9, 2014) - AAA released the results of its annual 'Your Driving Costs' study today, revealing a 2.7 percent decrease in the cost to own and operate a sedan in the U.S. The average cost fell 1.64 cents to 59.2 cents per mile, or $8,876 per year, based upon 15,000 miles of annual driving."


Gawd please no! Not another thread hijacked by a depreciation argument. These things sprout like weeds.


----------



## Joseph5050

RamzFanz said:


> _>RamzFanz, i posted numbers from AAA - they are reliable. Gas (CA) is $2.50 @ 30MPG = $0.08mi. Insurance 10k mi @ $1000 = $0.10. Just those >two using conservative numbers are already above yours, maybe it's significantly cheaper in Missouri.
> >You turn to disclose a reliable source please._
> 
> Every market is different. If you live in a liberal area, your costs will be much higher. Your numbers are BS.


Not my numbers - AAA's; AAA must be complete BS then. LOL! So your not capable of providing any sources?!


----------



## HoldenDriver

Older Chauffeur said:


> For further clarification, my first post in this thread was in reply to someone questioning what might constitute fraud related to auto insurance. My policy states that providing misinformation or omitting pertinent facts relating to the use of an automobile in applying for coverage constitutes fraud. So if you were to obtain coverage with them and did not tell them you were using the car for Uber, you would be committing fraud, and they could nonrenew or cancel your policy for breaking that rule. They also state that they specifically do not cover rideshare activities or any use of a vehicle for hire. Now you are telling me that they are required to allow you to do TNC driving by state law? But it would seem that if they didn't have that in your application for insurance (like you forgot to tell them) and they found out about it, they could drop you for breaking the fraud rules, not for doing TNC work, right?


Again, for CA only, you do not have to inform your personal insurance that you are engaging in ridesharing. That occurs completely off of their books in terms of liability. For commercial insurance in CA, you should disclose up front.

Now if the insurance company were to ask, say during an accident investigation, you are required to truthfully answer - but if they were to retaliate or deny you coverage simply as a result of ridesharing, that would be a violation of CA's new insurance law on ridesharing.

A personal insurance company can only deny claims (not coverage) in CA if they can confirm you were signed on to the partner app at the time of the accident.

The reason that they can ask, is typically during an accident investigation, to make sure you were not in Phase 1, 2, or 3 driving when the accident occurred. TCNs are also obligated under the new law to cooperate with insurance investigations, and manifest any logs as to when you were logged on or off of the partner app.


----------



## m1a1mg

Joseph5050 said:


> Not my numbers - AAA's; AAA must be complete BS then. LOL! So your not capable of providing any sources?!


They are using $4 per gallon gas. Pure BS.


----------



## Ziggy

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Thanks Joseph.
> I was with State Farm for many years before moving to NOLA. Progressive saved me hundreds a year... may see about going back if they have competitive commercial rates.


Don't know how much progressive commercial is in NOLA; but it was $430/mo in Texas


----------



## Brian G.

Most uber drivers here in Boston do not carry the proper car insurance and Uber knows it. The drivers already only make so much per hour driving for rideshare so wth would a driver be paying $400 per month for the coverage? Actually delivering food here in Boston makes you the same dough so if Uber fails you, there is a quick backup for income making.


----------



## Joseph5050

Brian G. said:


> Most uber drivers here in Boston do not carry the proper car insurance and Uber knows it. The drivers already only make so much per hour driving for rideshare so wth would a driver be paying $400 per month for the coverage? Actually delivering food here in Boston makes you the same dough so if Uber fails you, there is a quick backup for income making.


Yep! And you don't have to worry about food deliveries asking to make stops at fast food restaurants. Uber eats actually pays better in some markets that UberX.


----------



## Brian G.

They're probably competitive with the driver food deliverty market. I can see myself making bank in tips in a suburban rich town for dominions though.


----------



## Uber65

tohunt4me said:


> They can drop you in a heartbeat !
> 
> Geico is known to actively seek out Uber DRIVERS and drop them.
> 
> James River,Ubers insurance has a $1,000.00 deductible. So set $1,000.00 aside for accidents.


Geico drop you? I just bought a Geico Rideshare policy for Uber and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Uber65

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. Most won't. As far as I've read, and I've read hundreds of stories on accidents and insurance, only Geico will drop you almost for certain.


Geico drop you? I just bought a Geico Rideshare policy (Mississippi) that covers Uber and Lyft drivers. Full coverage for $150 month.


----------



## DieselkW

When I looked into RideShare insurance, it doubled my insurance costs. Plugging the new cost of insurance into my per mile calculation put me so close to my per mile compensation that I just couldn't stand for it anymore. I'll put my butt behind the wheel again when the pax pay more than $1.25/mile. Until then, the extra cost of insurance, the $1000 deductible, the pax attitudes, drunks, eaters, farters, and the "I sold my car and just Uber now" crowd can ruin someone else's ride. There's plenty of crabpy jobs that _at least_ don't use up your valuable asset in return for meager pay.

I don't want to hijack this thread into a cost per mile argument, except to say I include ALL my costs when I calculated 35¢ per mile. 
That might seem like a workable number, considering the Indianapolis market charges pax 75¢/mile + 15¢ a minute.

What screws the pooch is pickup miles. Being compensated for 60% of the miles I drive is/was a deal breaker. Take another 40% "commission" from your per mile reimbursement to pay yourself for pickup miles before you kid yourself into thinking this is anything but minimum wage.


----------



## Mean_Judge

For everybody here. If you drive for profit you MUST HAVE COMMERCIAL POLICY. Getting in to accident with personal policy will result in complete DENIAL off your claim by your insurance. However you still covered by Uber policy during the accident . After that you will never get a cheap insurance just for yourself,. since insurance company have on file you are uber driver with the accident on file. This is another risk you taking while Uber On. Never tell your insurance you are Ubering.


----------



## just uberX

Not sure if anyone already brought this up yet. Dont feel like scrolling through 6 pages to see if is already mentioned lol. But farmers rolled out rideshare insurance for uber/lyft in some states, Please check their website. I drive in nj and paying additional 210 to my 6 months premium.


----------



## El Janitor

I drove an ex -uber driver today. They were in an accident on their way to pick up a rider. Because they had no rider in their car when they were hit Uber's insurance wont cover it. Their personal insurance wont cover it because they were driving for Uber when they were hit. Their car is totaled now and nobody is going to replace their car. Somethings not right here insurance is supposed to help you.


----------



## Brian G.

just uberX said:


> Not sure if anyone already brought this up yet. Dont feel like scrolling through 6 pages to see if is already mentioned lol. But farmers rolled out rideshare insurance for uber/lyft in some states, Please check their website. I drive in nj and paying additional 210 to my 6 months premium.


How much are you paying yearly now having the proper Insurance?


----------



## just uberX

El Janitor said:


> I drove an ex -uber driver today. They were in an accident on their way to pick up a rider. Because they had no rider in their car when they were hit Uber's insurance wont cover it. Their personal insurance wont cover it because they were driving for Uber when they were hit. Their car is totaled now and nobody is going to replace their car. Somethings not right here insurance is supposed to help you.


You are not covered for anything when there is no passenger in your car. The 1.5 mill commercial insurance only kicks in once a pax step a foot on your door and started the trip.


----------



## just uberX

Brian G. said:


> How much are you paying yearly now having the proper Insurance?


420 extra additional. I was paying 1300 yearly with full cover on my acura. Now 1720 . the rideshare insurance covers you and your car or god forbid you slam into another car on the road it covers that too. from the time you go online hunting for pax and till you sign off the app.


----------



## Brian G.

You are most certainly covered when there isnt a pax in your car. If someone hits me when I'm not performing a ride I'm good 100%. I could be grabbing a coffee when I'm between rides please.


----------



## Brian G.

just uberX said:


> 420 extra additional. I was paying 1300 yearly with full cover on my acura. Now 1720 . the rideshare insurance covers you and your car only from the time you go online hunting for pax and till you sign off the app.


Ok i may be looking at $400 extra a year. That doesn't sound that bad. What about normal driving? Is this $1720 a year coverage for all day driving or are you paying more then $1720 a year. Don't you use your car for recreation??


----------



## just uberX

Brian G. said:


> Ok i may be looking at $400 extra a year. That doesn't sound that bad. What about normal driving? Is this $1720 a year coverage for all day driving or are you paying more then $1720 a year. Don't you use your car for recreation??


1720 is everything. Counts for usage for your day job. Not only that. They raised up my coverage to the max. Is always better save then sorry. Please dont tell them that you already a ride share driver, not sure what the outcome is gonna be if you tell them that.lol


----------



## rosco_78

A


agtg said:


> The scheme is vast and wicked and Uber bears no accountability for it. Overwhelmingly, most insurance companies will drop you. If you want commercial coverage, they will want approximately $300 bucks a month (a hefty dent into an otherwise meager revenue flow to begin with).
> 
> In other words, to Uber properly insured, it is untenable in most markets. That also means the overwhelming majority of drivers are not properly insured. A wink and a nod and away they go! Uber on!


I'll give you a wink and a nod and continue on my way also.....if the hoops become to difficult to jump for a weekend gig then it's simply not worth it....I feel perfectly fine with my comprehensive insurance coverage....no need to change that for ride-sharing.....I'm covered and the riders are covered as well....win win


----------



## Joseph5050

El Janitor said:


> I drove an ex -uber driver today. They were in an accident on their way to pick up a rider. Because they had no rider in their car when they were hit Uber's insurance wont cover it. Their personal insurance wont cover it because they were driving for Uber when they were hit. Their car is totaled now and nobody is going to replace their car. Somethings not right here insurance is supposed to help you.


Yep! People have been convicted of CRIMINAL charges for this, so he is lucky he only lost his car and not his freedom. People who drive without proper insurance (commercial/rideshare rider) are playing with fire.


----------



## Brian G.

90% of uberx drivers to not have the proper car insurance.


----------



## Victour B

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You need to shop around and stop listening to people on this thread. They don't know what they are talking about. 1)You have insurance through Uber for ALL THREE phases, not just phase 2 and 3. 2) Not all insurance companies will drop you. Uber drivers actually have a FAR LOWER rate of accidents than any other group. Something about having a driver rate you makes you stop driving like an twit. Esurance knows I rideshare and didn't drop me. Farmer's insurance has a booth set up AT UBER'S OFFICE! Erie insurance covers rideshare drivers and I'm sure there are others. 4) The $1,000,000 dollar required policy is provided by Uber. 5) You don't HAVE to have a hybrid or commercial policy but you are putting your car at risk. There is a $1,000 deductible on damages.


 I live in Florida and Geico customer for 15 years.. Leased Honda Fit.. Honda sent proof of Sale to Geico. and I was called the next day.. lady asked If I was a new Lease owner . I said said yes and she said the car is owned by UBER and that my insurance was Dropped.. but she also said I would have it until the 6 Mo. is UP.. But to get different Insurance.. Geico does Ride Share but not in this part of Florida..


----------



## DieselkW

Brian G. said:


> 90% of uberx drivers to not have the proper car insurance.


76% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DieselkW said:


> 76% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


100% of Uber X drivers are underpaid. I made that up 5 seconds ago.


----------



## RamzFanz

Uber65 said:


> Geico drop you? I just bought a Geico Rideshare policy (Mississippi) that covers Uber and Lyft drivers. Full coverage for $150 month.


Yes, where they have TNC policies, otherwise they are drop happy.


----------



## MoneyUber4

PartTimeNOLA said:


> So I'm about to start my first UberX night driving and just read an article about how my insurance will drop me if they find out I'm driving for Uber now and then.
> 
> Is this true? How would they find out?
> 
> Just curious if trying to make a little extra money buy driving for Uber here in NOLA could actually hurt me!


https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-for-new-drivers.99316/


----------



## RamzFanz

Gung-Ho said:


> You are wrong. You are only covered when you have the pax in the car. Going to pick up a pax if you get in an accident uber will not cover you. Uber liability is only concerned with the pax in your car while you are driving them.They will not pay a claim for collision damage you do to another vehicle as you drive to pick up a pax. Your personal insurance can and will also refuse to pay out a claim on damage you cause to another vehicle if you are driving ride share without proper extra insurance. This is the very dark area of driving for uber most people do not understand.


You're mistaken. Period 1 is app on, no request, no pax. During this period it's on your insurance and then on Uber as secondary, limited liability only, as a minimum. Period 2 is after a request and period 3 is with a pax, both having a minimum of $1,000,000 in commercial liability and collision if you carry collision personally.


----------



## RamzFanz

Joseph5050 said:


> Not my numbers - AAA's; AAA must be complete BS then. LOL! So your not capable of providing any sources?!


Yes, AAA.


----------



## RamzFanz

just uberX said:


> You are not covered for anything when there is no passenger in your car. The 1.5 mill commercial insurance only kicks in once a pax step a foot on your door and started the trip.


Not true at all. Have you ever read your insurance certificate from James Rivers Insurance? You should be carrying it with you.


----------



## Jerrie C

PartTimeNOLA said:


> Just need to switch to a commercial policy.
> Hopefully it's not TOO much more. I wanted to donthis to make some extra money, not spend more.


Progressive gave me a crazy high quote $450 a month . Go to geico , $240 same coverage . I'm in Houston


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jerrie C said:


> Progressive gave me a crazy high quote $450 a month . Go to geico , $240 same coverage . I'm in Houston


Commercial or TNC?


----------



## Jerrie C

Another Uber Driver said:


> Commercial or TNC?


I let Progressive know I had a full time job that uber would only be part time and they only offered commercial . Geico has what they called a hybrid policy that covers ridesharing . This was much more reasonable than progressives . And Nationwide didn't have anything to help me . I did have insurance with them and explained what I needed and they couldn't help , so I went with Geico


----------



## Firstime

Our in is USAA. When I called he said all I needed was gap ins. Only costs me sn extra $8 a month.


----------



## gulfport driver #1

Uber65 said:


> Geico drop you? I just bought a Geico Rideshare policy (Mississippi) that covers Uber and Lyft drivers. Full coverage for $150 month.


how did u get that rate. 
im in gulfport and they wanted 350 per mo. and i have great driving record.


----------



## Uber65

I don't understand why they would quote 350 per month when I'm paying 156. Did they quote you a commercial policy versus a rideshare policy?


----------



## Uber65

Try this link: https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


----------



## Mattio41

Uber65 said:


> Try this link: https://www.geico.com/ridesharing-insurance/


Not available in New jersey.... Guess I will be switching to Farmers..


----------



## gulfport driver #1

thanks ill call


----------



## gulfport driver #1

what city u in?


----------



## gulfport driver #1

what yr. & car u have?


----------



## Kipper

Ubernic said:


> Yes and no. There are some insurances that "may" drop you if you are doing rideshare. Others don't care, but you may not be covered for period 1, which is while the app is on, but you don't have a rider yet. During period 1 both Uber and your insurance company want nothing to do with you if you have an accident. Unless you purchase rideshare insurance, which for me was +$10/mo when I started out. My insurance company also didn't care that I was doing rideshare.


who is you insurance provider?


----------



## gulfport driver #1

i have geico. 
drive 2010 suv


----------



## leosc

gulfport driver #1 said:


> i have geico.
> drive 2010 suv


Geico ridesharing insurance cost is >$200 a month


----------



## Brian G.

leosc said:


> Geico ridesharing insurance cost is >$200 a month


Based on what? Where you live, what year and type of car, years you have been licensed for ect. $200 seems a bit low but i could be wrong.


----------



## leosc

Brian G. said:


> Based on what? Where you live, what year and type of car, years you have been licensed for ect. $200 seems a bit low but i could be wrong.


Maryland
Camry 2014
Personal ~100
Ride sharing >200


----------



## Brian G.

leosc said:


> Maryland
> Camry 2014
> Personal ~100
> Ride sharing >200


How many years have you had your license? What town or city? Any surcharge offenses?


----------



## leosc

Since I was 16
No offense


----------



## Brian G.

leosc said:


> Since I was 16
> No offense


Ok do you live in a suburb? It seems what you pay isn't what the average uber driver will have to pay for ride share insurance. That's why most of them just risk it and just have personal car insurance.


----------

